# V:I:P s



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2009)

Ich möchte gerne mal sehen wie ,wir uns um unsere User kümmern. Ich
gebe mal zur Abstimmung was die User über uns sagen. Wer am meisten :thumbup:
von diesen 29 V:I.P.s gute Beurteilung erzielt geht in die nächste Runde !!!


----------



## Tokko (23 Okt. 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wer der "Liebling" ist.lol6


----------



## Crash (23 Okt. 2009)

Ich finde diese Umfrage nicht sehr schön... 

Warum möchte ich gerne erläutern :

Stellen wir uns mal vor das CB wäre eine grosse Theaterbühne ,

Da gibt es die Darsteller auf der Bühne ( Hier z.B. saviola mit den Caps, Punisher und Emilysmummie posten sehr schöne Bilder usw... )

Aber hinter der Bühne gibt es auch einige die den normalen Usern so nicht auffallen z.B. mark lutz , Hotcharlie der auch allen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. Und die anderen die z.B. sofort melden falls ein Beitrag nicht den Regeln entspricht.

Wie sollen die zur letzteren Gruppe zugehörigen eine gute Bewertung erhalten ?

Zu guter Letzt nochmal ein :thx: von mir an alle VIPs die das CB unterstützen :thumbup:


----------



## Ch_SAs (24 Okt. 2009)

Crash schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Umfrage nicht sehr schön...
> 
> Warum möchte ich gerne erläutern :
> 
> ...



Ich kann Crash nur zustimmen!!! Zum einen ist klar wer gewinnt, es kann ja nur der sein, der viele und schöne Bilder postet. Zum anderen bezweifle die Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Umfrage  ??? Möchtest du wissen wie bliebt du bist lol6??? So, mehr will ich jetzt auch nicht sagen...

LG Ch_


----------



## Q (24 Okt. 2009)

Also ich hab Euch alle lieb! Nur mich find ich doof    Und rolli sagt ganz schön oft Danke!


----------



## saviola (24 Okt. 2009)

Auf irgend eine Weise,leistet jeder hier seinen Beitrag.Ob nur vor oder hinter den Kulissen,das wisst ihr alle sehr genau,
also nehmt die Sache nicht so enst.


----------



## Q (24 Okt. 2009)

saviola schrieb:


> Auf irgend eine Weise,leistet jeder hier seinen Beitrag.Ob nur vor oder hinter den Kulissen,das wisst ihr alle sehr genau,
> also nehmt die Sache nicht so enst.



Das meinte ich eigentlich mit meinem Beitrag... :thx: an alle


----------



## SabberOpi (25 Okt. 2009)

Is doch klar, ich bin der beste VIP rofl2


----------



## floyd (25 Okt. 2009)

saviola schrieb:


> Auf irgend eine Weise,leistet jeder hier seinen Beitrag.Ob nur vor oder hinter den Kulissen,das wisst ihr alle sehr genau,
> also nehmt die Sache nicht so enst.



Bin genau der selben Meinung


----------



## Katzun (25 Okt. 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal sehen wie ,wir uns um unsere User kümmern. Ich
> gebe mal zur Abstimmung was die User über uns sagen. Wer am meisten :thumbup:
> von diesen 29 V:I.P.s gute Beurteilung erzielt geht in die nächste Runde !!!




meine stimme geht an alle vip´s, weil hier keine grundlos den status hat


----------



## Q (26 Okt. 2009)

sabberopi schrieb:


> is doch klar, ich bin der beste vip rofl2


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Okt. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> Is doch klar, ich bin der beste VIP rofl2



Leider kann man dich nicht wählen, sonst hättest meine Stimme gehabt! lol1

PS: schau Opi, ich kann auch nicht der beliebteste VIP werden da ich schon der Schönste (siehe Avatar) bin!
Kein anderer hat so ein hübsches Gesicht und ein Ringelschwanzerl! rofl2

Tobi


----------



## Q (30 Okt. 2009)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Leider kann man dich nicht wählen, sonst hättest meine Stimme gehabt! lol1
> 
> PS: schau Opi, ich kann auch nicht der beliebteste VIP werden da ich schon der Schönste (siehe Avatar) bin!
> Kein anderer hat so ein hübsches Gesicht und ein Ringelschwanzerl! rofl2
> ...



Schleimer!   
kenne auch sonst keinen, der mit Ringelschwanzerl unterwegs ist. Ist das von VOR - TEIL? lol6


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Okt. 2009)

Q schrieb:


> kenne auch sonst keinen, der mit Ringelschwanzerl unterwegs ist. Ist das von VOR - TEIL? lol6




Die Frauen sagen JA! 



Tobi


----------



## mark lutz (30 Okt. 2009)

wenn es um freikörperkultur geht ist die wahl ganz klar jeder vip ist in seinem bereich der beste


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

ja, also ich muss sagen, sicherlich ist jeder wichtig hier, denn ohne gäbe es ja auch kein CB, aber trotzdem finde ich diese unmfrage nicht schlecht!!
ich meine, es soll doch jeder seinen "Liebling" wählen, am ende wirds wahrscheinlich wie mit den sternen mit denen man ein thema bewerten kann: man weiß zwar dann das es gut ist, aber so wirklich interessieren tut es keinen! 
von daher das fazit: 
es ist schön das ergebnis zu wissen, aber das wars a schon!


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Ich machs wie Konrad Adenauer: Ich wähl mich selbst


----------



## Emilysmummie (29 Jan. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich machs wie Konrad Adenauer: Ich wähl mich selbst



*jans genau  *


----------

